# Anyone running Logic10.4 with an old iOS9.3.5 device?



## shapednoise (Feb 21, 2018)

Logic Remote For older iPads … A word of WARNING

So … 

Had to wipe and reset my old iPad3 (stuck at iOS 9.3.5) so lost all my apps and had to re download them. 
(backup got corrupted at the same time) 

Old days… connected up to itunes and drag the apps back to the iPad.

(i had stored the Logic remote at the compatible version for expressly this reason. 

Brave New World… Have to download the apps from 'the cloud' as apple took away the iTunes library. 

_Its then_ you find out that APPLE WONT LET YOU DOWNLOAD THE LOGIC REMOTE APP. 
unless you are running a much later iOS. 

I can download GarageBand as the iTunes store on my iPad says… your iPad is not compatible with the current version… WOULD YOU LIEK THE LAST COMPATIBLE VERSION?

BUT Apple will not allow the same for the Logic Remote app. 

Asked Apple Support… "err yes thats a bit weird and an inconstant user experience"

SO FFS make sure your backed up, as your screwed if you want to use that old iPad as a remote. 

On that, anyone running Logic10.4 with an old iOS9 device?


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, but I use touchOSC instead of the logic remote, on my old iPad 2. Works great.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 22, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes, but I use touchOSC instead of the logic remote, on my old iPad 2. Works great.



Yeah touch Osc is fab, it the ability to have a palette of key commands from the LogicRemote that is my issue.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 22, 2018)

Time for a 64 bit ipad man, I dont like it either but thats what I had to do.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 22, 2018)

Im running a support ticket with apple. 
Its about the inconstancy of what they choose to make available. 
If i want iOS Garage Band, it asks if i want the version compatible with my iPad… 

A Senior Advisor at Apple told me he uses an iPad2 with his Logic so he was 'invested' in this outcome. 
stay tuned… 

Id love a new iPad but its $$$ here in aust, and anyway id love my OLD iPad to be able to just become a control surface.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 22, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes, but I use touchOSC instead of the logic remote, on my old iPad 2. Works great.



Im investigating QuadroSync as an option…


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 22, 2018)

*UPDATE from Apple!!! * 

Hi Kirke, 
I tested Logic Remote 1.3.2 on my old iPad 2 with Logic Pro X 10.4 running on macOS 10.13.3. It appeared to work fine. 
I will go ahead and submit this to Apple Engineering and report back to you again when I hear back from them.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice work! Keep us updated.



shapednoise said:


> Im running a support ticket with apple.
> Its about the inconstancy of what they choose to make available.
> If i want iOS Garage Band, it asks if i want the version compatible with my iPad…
> 
> ...


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 22, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> *UPDATE from Apple!!! *
> 
> Hi Kirke,
> I tested Logic Remote 1.3.2 on my old iPad 2 with Logic Pro X 10.4 running on macOS 10.13.3. It appeared to work fine.
> I will go ahead and submit this to Apple Engineering and report back to you again when I hear back from them.



But you miss out on the new features of 10.4 that are included in the latest Logic Remote, yes?

(Invested here: have iPad2, want to get another)


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 22, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> *UPDATE from Apple!!! *
> 
> Hi Kirke,
> I tested Logic Remote 1.3.2 on my old iPad 2 with Logic Pro X 10.4 running on macOS 10.13.3. It appeared to work fine.
> I will go ahead and submit this to Apple Engineering and report back to you again when I hear back from them.



But you miss out on the new features of 10.4 that are included in the latest Logic Remote, yes?

(Invested here: have iPad2, want to get another)


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 22, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> *UPDATE from Apple!!! *
> 
> Hi Kirke,
> I tested Logic Remote 1.3.2 on my old iPad 2 with Logic Pro X 10.4 running on macOS 10.13.3. It appeared to work fine.
> I will go ahead and submit this to Apple Engineering and report back to you again when I hear back from them.



But you miss out on the new features of 10.4 that are included in the latest Logic Remote, yes?

(Invested here: have iPad2, want to get another)


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 22, 2018)

Strongly recommend also opening a support ticket with apple about this, 
its like VOTES! 
if ya don't vote ya may get…


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 22, 2018)

the iOS app was not updated for 10.4 so it is not the issue. It feels like a Scam.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2018)

Well I got logic remote working again on my iPad 2 so I can put off upgrading that for a while for now.

Did anyone ever find a magic answer for the logic remote disconnecting from logic issue without having to go to a newer iPad with lightning connector ?

Logic 10.4, Sierra, ipad2 final o.s.


----------



## shapednoise (Mar 11, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Well I got logic remote working again on my iPad 2 so I can put off upgrading that for a while for now. Did anyone ever find a magic answer for the logic remote disconnecting from logic issue without having to go to a newer iPad with lightning connector ?
> Logic 10.4, Sierra, ipad2 final o.s.



Hi,
Seems its a weird issue that some people can't RE install it on iOS9.3.5 but that if ya have it already installed it works perfectly.
Im still sending files and info to an Apple guy (amazingly interested as he has an old iPad and logic so is 'invested'.
As to the disconnect… I'll ask.


----------



## Titep (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi,
Did you finally get the answer ?
I downloaded the app on itunes and when I go to the app store on my Ipad 2, have got an arrow and when I click it writes that it's impossible to install because of the incompatibility... Did you have the same problem ?
Thanks


----------



## shapednoise (Oct 22, 2019)

Titep said:


> Hi,
> Did you finally get the answer ?
> I downloaded the app on itunes and when I go to the app store on my Ipad 2, have got an arrow and when I click it writes that it's impossible to install because of the incompatibility... Did you have the same problem ?
> Thanks


 

Yep 

I gave up, then my old iPad died. totally so got new basic version and i guess I'm back until IT gets superseded. The apple Treadmill of payment


----------

